# Jeff-recipe forum



## Guest (Aug 27, 1999)

This is in answer to your query on the Bettie recipe thread. I think a recipe forum would be a great thing to try. Is there a way you could set one up to come out in a recipe card format? Let's vote! How many would contribute to or enjoy a recipe forum?kate


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I vote YA!


----------



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

Me too! Great idea!------------------He who loses money, loses much; He who loses a friend, loses more; He who loses faith, loses all.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 1999)

Y'all know I say "yes".------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## IBSfree-wannabee (Jul 10, 1999)

Absolutely - I'd love to be a part of a recipe swap!


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

I'm in! And, as long as we're coming up with suggestions to Jeff, I've often wondered if there was a way to permanently post MOlly's IBS Brochure (via an icon at the top of the page maybe?). That way, someone wouldn't have to keep bumping it up for the newbies. It really is a helpful document.


----------



## Maro (Aug 9, 1999)

I think that a recipe forum would be great. I would love to participate in it. Very good idea. Maro


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 1999)

Hey! Great idea. go for it! I enjoy swapping recipes. Have a bunch I could share.------------------Good things come to those who wait patiently.Oh, Lord, give me patience!!!


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Tah dah!







J*


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 1999)

Jeff,Thans for doing this before you left on your vacation. Have a great time and let us know what you ate...------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 1999)

Jeff,You're great! I'll start contributing this afternoon or Monday. (The AC is off in my building, and we may be sent home at lunch time for the weekend.)kate


----------

